

Building a Startup Culture in a Broken-Down Economy - sqrt
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/19/world/building-a-start-up-culture-in-a-broken-down-economy.html

======
grengineer
Income from startup 4000 euro.

Tax 1040 euro (26%*4000) + 650 euro business tax = 1690 euro

(29% for 2015 plus 100% of it as tax in advance for 2016)

Social Ιnsurance [TSMEDE] 423 euro per month.

Being unable to renew domain name because of capital controls : priceless

~~~
golergka
Comment formatting engine on HN requires two line breaks to display a line
break to the user, just like HTML.

~~~
ble
On what browser or browsers does a double line break in HTML turn into a
linebreak for otherwise unstyled text?

(cf. data:text/html,<body>hi%0d%0a%0d%0athere</body> )

